
Ask HN: What is the best CA to buy a SSL certificate? - taha-sh
I&#x27;m looking for a good Certificate Authority to buy a SSL certificate from. I&#x27;ve found many ones, but don&#x27;t know the best option. I&#x27;ve heard that www.ssl.com is a great one, is it?<p>I want your advice on this.
======
toomuchtodo
[https://letsencrypt.org/](https://letsencrypt.org/) should be ready shortly.

------
rnovak
What criteria would you use to judge whether one is better than the other?
Price? Trust?

Also, what kind of SSL Cert are you looking for? There's a big difference
between EV certs, and say a single domain cert, wildcard, multiple-domains,
etc.

For single domains, I've had pretty good luck with Comodo through Namecheap.
It generally costs 9.99/yr for Single domain, and I've even used their
multiple-domain certs.

but yeah, more info would definitely help give you a better recommendation.

~~~
taha-sh
Thanks for your answer. I'm sorry I had to clarify my question more.

When I say the best, I mean for the overall experience. It should be reliable
and easy to use. Price is important, but it's not my main concern.

The certificate type is a single-domain certificate. I'll check what you
suggested, thanks :).

------
sfunk1x
I've had a pretty good experience with
[https://www.startcom.org/](https://www.startcom.org/).

~~~
lightlyused
I've started to not like them. They have been stopping me from getting free
certs if the site even remotely looks like an ecom site. I'd rather pay a bit
and not get hassled.

------
kennpeterson
You can try [https://comodosslstore.com](https://comodosslstore.com) for best
price, feature and return policy. It's offers unlimited reissue, Unlimited
server licenses.

------
kevinschumacher
I've had ok experiences with Comodo for wildcard certs (through Namecheap and
direct). Both times the cert never arrived in my inbox after domain
verification. Had to contact support but then they (re?)sent it straightaway.

------
nnrocks
I found lowest provider of ssl certificate
([https://www.cheapsslshop.com/](https://www.cheapsslshop.com/)).

------
kevinsimper
I bought a couple of times a AlphaSSl from
[https://ssl2buy.com](https://ssl2buy.com), where I got the email directly
from AlphaSSL :)

------
chadholt
Namecheap Domain Validation cert for $9

------
borplk
I've heard good things about Digicert

